# Visiting Montreal in a couple of weeks...



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

JPW77 said:


> While not archery related, I thought I'd drop in here to see if I could get any information about the Montreal area as I will be there for a few days early next month on business. I found out that the official language there is French but was wondering if a lot of people speak English as well. Is driving there any different than in the US? Any good restaurants recommended?


You won't have difficulties finding people who speak English, especially in most stores and restaurants. As for driving, we drive on the same side of the road as in the US . For good restaurants, there are quite a few. What would you like to eat?


----------



## JPW77 (Jan 26, 2004)

Pierre Couture said:


> You won't have difficulties finding people who speak English, especially in most stores and restaurants. As for driving, we drive on the same side of the road as in the US . For good restaurants, there are quite a few. What would you like to eat?


Thanks Pierre! I like pretty much any kind of food. I wasn't sure if Montreal had anything they are well known for such as pizza or some specialty French cuisine??? I will be staying at the Holiday Inn Express near the Montreal airport.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

JPW77 said:


> Thanks Pierre! I like pretty much any kind of food. I wasn't sure if Montreal had anything they are well known for such as pizza or some specialty French cuisine??? I will be staying at the Holiday Inn Express near the Montreal airport.


There is a local dish called "poutine" pronounced like Vladimir Putin's last name  but that isn't high end cuisine. As for good restaurants, Le Toqué is one of the best in Montréal.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

driving-wise, just remember that in Montreal proper (on the island) there's no right hand turns at red lights.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

XCalibre said:


> driving-wise, just remember that in Montreal proper (on the island) there's no right hand turns at red lights.


Wrong, most red lights allow for a right-hand turn, but if not, there's a sign right under the red light saying so. Just remember that drivers in my province are on the crazy side... and if you are a pedestrian, it's open season as soon as you set foot on the pavement.


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

As long as you're visiting, it would be an absolute crime not to sample some of the local beer and culture. Les Quebecoises are some of the finest dancers in the world. Montreal is a great place to sit and watch the ballet and enjoy a fine Canadian beer. The ruls in such establishments will be markedly more liberal than back home.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Add micro-breweries to the list of must-try spots...


----------



## JPW77 (Jan 26, 2004)

The beer sounds good....not so sure about the ballet.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

JPW77 said:


> The beer sounds good....not so sure about the ballet.


Not really ballet, let me assure you, more like the good ole burlesque.


----------



## JPW77 (Jan 26, 2004)

Ahhh, yea...the wife wouldn't like me going to something like that. :wink:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*fine food*

Smoke meat is a specialty.. You have to try SMOKE MEAT PETES in Ille perrot it is a must and it is a blues club as well sat eves .. a must for a $9.95 meal you`ll have trouble finishing... Best frys arounde and we don`t mean potatoe chips.. lol lol


----------

